# Foster Molly



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Sooo this is a 7 month old, 40 lb American Bulldog(?) pancake. [Edit: I'm thinking she's closer to 5 months.] Completely terrified and shut down at the shelter. And then got kennel cough, so nobody can interact with her. Can't handle that, so she's my temporary foster for a couple weeks so she can relax and learn some things about being a dog.




























Car ride









Where I plopped her, ignoring the bully stick next to her (she's now munching it)



























Anything cuter than a pittie booty? Maybe a corgi booty.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

How precious!! Hope she starts feeling better & warming up a bit soon!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, she's a sweet looking dog. So wow you have four dogs in your household now! I thought kennel cough was transmitted from dog to dog, so why is your Husky so close to her? Or is she fine now?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor little scared thing! It'll be nice to see her open up a little. At least she's munching on a bully stick. That's progress.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Aw, she's a sweet looking dog. So wow you have four dogs in your household now! I thought kennel cough was transmitted from dog to dog, so why is your Husky so close to her? Or is she fine now?


 Yep, 4 is a lot!! Kennel cough is transferred dog-to-dog. We know it's a risk. It's *because* she was put in quarantine that I pulled her, for a dog like her to get zero interaction for a week or two was too heartbreaking. I'm actually surprised Molly was put in quarantine the other day. I have not ever heard her cough. Here eyes and nose aren't gunky at all. Even the medical staff lady today said her symptoms were very, very mild. Regardless I know it's a risk. I also spoke to the rescue I have Merida through first to make sure they were ok with it as well. Fingers crossed none of the other dogs get it, Molly will be in the pen her entire stay with us and taken out to the front yard to potty. We'll limit exposure as much as possible.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

She reminds me so much of Duke. I love her! I just want to bring her home and love on her forever. We finally had to tell the kids about Duke, no one is handling it well right now.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Watching soccer.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Poor baby, I'm so glad that you got her away from being quarantined! Fingers crossed that she'll open up and that none of the other dogs will catch the kennel cough.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She is so cute. I really hope you can transform her into a happy puppy.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Argh, those pitty eyes and expressions always get me. 

My former foster Cupcake was a pancake dog. Terrified of everything except me and the woman who brought her to me basically. But she blossomed and was adopted and is thriving now a year or so later and so I hope the same for your scared foster pup. Lots of cheese and turkey treats and spending a few nights sleeping on my chest appeared to have been her cure 

If the kennel cough is diagnosed as actually "kennel cough" (which is more than one illness actually as I am sure you know but someone else reading this might not) and nothing worse, then I wouldn't hugely stress it. That was what ticked me off about a foster I got from the city pound. She had KC and that was fine, I cleaned etc and kept them separate while also knowing its generally a minor illness for a healthy dog. Then after a couple weeks when I took her to meet and then get adopted by a new family, the staff mentioned "Oh, btw, we've had a distemper outbreak in our shelter that she might have been exposed to so here are the signs to watch out for" GRRRRRRR


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

That's what I figure is my dogs are healthy, old Merida is old but healthy and spunky, if they do end up catching it I won't be panicking. Previously had that husky foster Kaia who had kennel cough and my dogs didn't catch it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Meeting my dogs, after this I've had mine stay back.





Guys... I have a puppy!!!! She's doing PUPPY THINGS!!! I thought it would take much, much longer for her to be romping and rambunctious.





She's currently eating her dinner, I stuffed and froze Kongs for her to work and play for her food. She had frozen Kongs at the shelter and loved them.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

That video of her playing her with the bed is adorable.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

And now dinner time, stuffed frozen Kong.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Aw, I love how she's finally coming out of her shell. She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

It's great to see her tail wagging like that.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Look at her feeling a bit better already. I love how quickly you get collars together for your fosters.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I absolutely love her. I wish I could take her home! She is so lucky to have you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh I cheated for the collar lol. That's Denali's old collar, with Zebulon's (cat) tag on it. She came with no collar or anything. I could have asked for one from the shelter, but I know I'll make her one anyway within the next few days. I actually still haven't made one for Merida because I really like the one she came with.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She pooped last night, and peed before bed!!! So happy about that. Molly slept great last night, in Kaytu's crate next to the bed. (Kaytu was already curled up the crate I have downstairs so she stayed there for the night.) Molly woke up at 5am on the dot so I took her outside to potty, she pooped. Came back in and slept more which I really appreciate. Awesome puppy<3 Hasn't peed yet this morning so I'm keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

What a precious face. So glad she's already opening up and acting like a normal puppy!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwww she's the cutest thing! That video of her playing with the bed is SO adorable. You can just tell that she wants to be a happy and confident puppy, but she's just too unsure and scared. Glad she's coming out of her shell.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Missed this from yesterday, another from the soccer game









Today was bath day!









Noooooooooooooo do not want









So pink!









Apparently there are spots on her ear









Little pink toes









Apparently the gray spot on her head was not a marking but dirt because it came off.


















Drying off and getting some outside time


















I then brought Kaytu outside (I know, I know, kennel cough risk, but Molly perks up SO much when the other dogs are closer). I hooked her leash to Molly's long leash and held it so I could move away with Kaytu, and Molly followed! Molly romped after her down a house, then we walked backed past my house up one more house before she pancaked and had to be carried back to my lawn. It was the most she'd ever walked on leash. She was bouncy, hopping around, having a great time.

We're also working on "touch" hand targeting and she's getting it very quickly. Also going to work on "stand" before we do sit and down.

She's not impressed with the Busy Buddy Kibble Nibble but I think Merida might like it so she can try it next (after a good cleaning).


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

She is so precious. My goodness the cuteness overload is going to make me explode.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Molly, this is what it's like to be a puppy. My heart is singing.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I love her! Please mail her here immediately


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bonding with the husband









Look at those relaxed ears! No pancake ears!!









She was pushing really hard apparently


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's precious. I'm sure she will be adopted out quickly. I would totally take her if I were closer lol.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She only has a couple days of meds left. I'm going to see if I can set up a "booth" in front of the shelter to show her off right out front, they've done that before.

Find the puppy


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

"Drat. Not again." Glad I took the bed out of the crate. First time leaving her, we went to the bank for an hour and left her with toys and a bully stick. She peed. Crate is too big for her to want to hold it. Today's count: poop outside, peed outside, pee on dog bed downstairs, pee in crate.









Frog legs!









Mwah!



























I <3 puppy feet


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

She's such a gorgeous girl. I seriously want her. I bet she will have no trouble finding a home. 

Her nails look very nice and short for being a shelter dog! Do they do nail trims regularly there?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

BubbaMoose said:


> She's such a gorgeous girl. I seriously want her. I bet she will have no trouble finding a home.
> 
> Her nails look very nice and short for being a shelter dog! Do they do nail trims regularly there?


 They do nails, and I've even turned in forms to medical to have "velociraptor claws" trimmed. They typically won't do nails unless they are really long, not sure if hers were super long, sharp, or possibly if they were done before she came to the shelter.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

We're turning Molly into a husky!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Cuddle belly









Seriously the BEST cuddle dog ever









And... new collar! The camera has a hard time getting neon colors, it's light blue and the combo strand is neon pink and neon yellow.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

A pause in bed wrestling. She's done with her kennel cough meds and is allowed to mingle. I took her to the shelter vet today to have her back legs looked at, they're taking an x-ray on Tuesday. Hoping it's nothing serious but her back right leg is "different."

Molly and Nali. Yes, Denali thinks every time we say "Molly" that we're referring to her.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

This thread is giving me crazy puppy fever. She is honestly one of the cutest puppies i've ever seen. All that pink and white and chub. I just want to squeeze her~


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

She is adorable but to me ( and I am no expert) she looks like an american pitbull terrier. Not an american bulldog, She looks just like the one I watch  She is so cute. I love " bully breeds"


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I think she's too big to be an APBT and her fur is coarser than pit fur. Still soft, but not velvety soft like APBTs. It has a coarser texture. She could very well be mixed. The world will never know!

Today was the first time someone asked if she was deaf. He was also convinced she was a boxer mix. I took her and Kaytu to the dealership to hang out while my car was serviced. Molly was a huge hit.

Practicing impulse control. Just because you see it doesn't mean you can have it!









Ears.



























Up on a chair


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

She really is adorable. She looks small to me though in the pictures. How big is she?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunday she was 41.5 lbs and she's around 5.5 months old.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Whoa! I thought I read somewhere that she was over 7 months old. She's just a baby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

They had her listed as 7 months but I really don't see it. She's still *so* much more puppy than adolescent. She does have all her adult teeth. There is no way she's over 6 months though.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I hear you. Knowing her age, she doesn't look so small anymore! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i take roxie to the repair shop too and she always gets a couple 'aww how cute's and 'what breed is that's lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Lumbar support









I have the okay to set up my popup canopy thing and a big x-pen at the shelter and have her right out front. I feel like today may be my last day with her. I also made this flyer- the part I blocked out is tear off strips. Still needs to be approved, since I decided to change her age and breed from what she's listed as. More than happy to change it if they prefer.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is too cute. I love the Lumbar support photo. haha


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Adventure with Merida today


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

(^One more awaiting mod approval, *grumbles*)




































and then....

Remember how I took her to the dealership...

Lady who worked there really liked her a lot and I gave her my info...

So today...

Her husband came over....

His face says it all.









He is at the shelter right now doing paperwork. I think next spay day is Monday, so they should be getting her Tuesday. I am so excited for them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I am really upset at this moderation bullsh!t. Molly was adopted yesterday. Hopefully the posts will show up in the next week or so.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Sibe said:


> I am really upset at this moderation bullsh!t. Molly was adopted yesterday. Hopefully the posts will show up in the next week or so.


I know how you feel.

I am so happy to hear Molly got adopted. You did a great job helping her.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Sibe said:


> I am really upset at this moderation bullsh!t. Molly was adopted yesterday. Hopefully the posts will show up in the next week or so.


YAY for Molly!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats great that she was adopted!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Still waiting for a post to show up..

Romping! Yeah she got a bath after this. We've been dismantling our yard and it's mostly down to dirt so we can redo it all.


















CHOMP









Behind you! Watch out, Molly!









Bitey face raaaaaaaaa!!!









Her best impression of a Squash face









Puppy cheek


----------



## SunshineJan (Jul 14, 2014)

Your foster dog is absolutely beautiful! I have 4 foster dogs right now--a German shepherd, 2 pit bulls, and a big hound dog. I had 5 fosters until last week when one was adopted out. I also have 4 large dogs of my own--a German shepherd, a lab, and 2 pit bulls. We have 8 cats too and 2 foster Siamese kittens. Out of the 31 foster dogs that we have had, only one had kennel cough and our other dogs didn't get it. We vaccinate all for bordetella. We have had some shy foster dogs who took awhile to come out of their shells. Its a thrill when we see them start playing and enjoying themselves.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

And I think my hands are full with 4 dogs and 2 cats! Granted our house is 1200 sq ft and we have no yard to speak of, so we're tight on space with this many.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Sibe - Great pics of Molly. What a great turnaround you did with her. It looks like she came out of her shell and she really looks happy. Now that she has her forever home she will get to live happy ever after. I love those stories.

SunshineJan - we would love to see you create a thread about your fosters and your other pets. Please post lots of pics, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yay! Scroll up to see Molly's adventure with Merida, and 1/2 of her new adopters!!!!!!

I spent all yesterday afternoon and evening snuggling with Molly and playing with her. She finally learned to tug a bit! Husband got some snuggles too.


















Today I woke up early (7:30 is early for me ok?!) to take her to the shelter. Took her through medical and they sent us straight to the spay bus. I took her leash off, explained the collar was hers, gave her a scratch on the butt and told her to be a good girl, and I love her. She'll be fixed today and adopters will pick her up tomorrow and have already asked about training so I know I'll see her and she'll continue to be part of my life <3


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

This makes me so happy (going through older threads I've missed this summer). What a beautiful girl.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I completely missed this thread! I fell in love with this girl in your Shelter Doggies thread, those eyessssss! I'm beyond thrilled to see how she came out of her shell and has found a new home. Have they kept in touch? This story made my day


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Surprisingly they haven't been in touch. I emailed them last week actually and haven't heard anything. I hope things are going well.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh did I never update this?! I did get in touch with Molly's adopters, and she's doing GREAT! The woman works at the dealership where I take my car for oil changes, I saw her last fall and when she showed me videos of Molly being a normal happy bouncy dog my eyes welled, and when she showed me Molly rushing out in happy wiggly dog form to greet her when getting home from work, I cried right there in the dealership. Molly is very well loved, and while still has some shyness particularly toward men she's doing extremely well.


----------

